# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Removing Suede effect

## ColinC1

I Did the main wall with a blue suede effect in the living room several years ago, it looked great for a while,and many people commented on how good it was, now, its looking rather old and crappy, impossible to clean all the dust and fly ???? off
Now, we want to change back to a plain ordinary flat creamy coloured wall
Simple question, How do i remove it? 
Do i sand it? or paint over with a special paint?
Any hints appreciated 
Cheers
Colin

----------


## Rodt68

Colin, 
I remember reading on a tin that if you don't like it you only have to sand lightly and go over it with whatever you like. 
There will more than likely be professionals though that will give you a more definite answer. 
Cheers 
Rod

----------


## builderwally

Only did it a week ago, light sand and reseal over it, then paint. :Biggrin:  Worked for me.

----------


## Dirty Doogie

Dulux make an acrylic undercoat called Ultrasmooth to cover its textured paint. A light sand with 80 grit and a coat of Ultrasmooth will fix it up. 
Ultrasmooth is a very thick creamy consistancy that will mostly hide all the suede brush strokes etc. 
Doog

----------


## ColinC1

Thanks for the tips
Will get the kids onto it while they are still on holidays :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

